# Englander 17-VL - Wood storage under stove - bad idea?



## joecool85 (Nov 16, 2010)

I think I might end up with an Englander 17-VL and I was wondering about how hot it must get underneath the stove in the "wood storage" area.  Seems like it could be a fire hazard maybe?  What do you guys think?


----------



## begreen (Nov 16, 2010)

Not if they have insulated the base and tested in this config. It is pretty common in European designs.


----------



## Renovation (Nov 16, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Not if they have insulated the base and tested in this config. It is pretty common in European designs.



I like it!  Though if code is all obsessive about embers falling through a crack within 18" of the door, you'd think this would be verboten.  Not that code is always logical.


----------



## joecool85 (Nov 16, 2010)

Ok, so, second question.  Anyone on here have one of these?  I haven't seen one in person because the local Home Depot doesn't carry that specific model.  I guess at some point I'll have to make a trip to the other HD about an hour away and take a peek.


----------



## Frostbit (Nov 16, 2010)

To me it looks better served as a place for the cat to sleep.

Hardly big enough to be a wood storage area. You'll still need a rack close by, so why bother?


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Nov 16, 2010)

I plan on putting my ash can there. =P

~Rose


----------



## 48rob (Nov 16, 2010)

The space is very well protected from the stove heat.
The wood/area under the stove, according to my lazer thermometer is 100 degrees with the stove running 400+

There really isn't much room the space is 20" wide and 9.5" tall, but the outside air connection, and air intake also occupy the space.
Works okay for kindling.

The stove has a lip to catch embers, but since the stove is only 12.5" deep, it is possible an ember could end up on wood protruding out the front...

Rob


----------



## cre73 (Nov 16, 2010)

48Rob,
       Curious is that your actual install?


----------



## 48rob (Nov 16, 2010)

> 48Rob,
> Curious is that your actual install?



Yes.


----------



## joecool85 (Nov 17, 2010)

48rob said:
			
		

> > 48Rob,
> > Curious is that your actual install?
> 
> 
> ...



How do you like it?  Also, is that a cement floor it is sitting on or just tile on wood subfloor?


----------



## joecool85 (Nov 17, 2010)

RoseRedHoofbeats said:
			
		

> I plan on putting my ash can there. =P
> 
> ~Rose



When you get it would you mind posting some pictures/info in this thread?  Or post or PM me a link to a new thread?  There doesn't seem to be a lot of info about these neat little stoves and I really like them.


----------



## 48rob (Nov 17, 2010)

> How do you like it?  Also, is that a cement floor it is sitting on or just tile on wood subfloor?



Hi Joe,

  Today is the first full day I've been able to burn (just installed it yesterday...)
It is too soon to be able to say much about it, but thus far I like it very much!

The stove is on a painted concrete floor.

The wood storage area is pretty well designed to stay cool, but, there is also another roughly 1" space between the shelf the wood sits on, and the actual floor.

With the stove running at about 400 degrees, the floor under the stove is 75 degrees.

Rob


----------



## joecool85 (Nov 17, 2010)

48rob said:
			
		

> > How do you like it?  Also, is that a cement floor it is sitting on or just tile on wood subfloor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool.  Keep us posted how you like it/what you use the storage area for.  I think kindling is a good idea.  But the ash can idea is a good one too.  Do you have the blower on your stove?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 17, 2010)

It definitely will work, but I still don't like it. A couple hot coals get dropped and not noticed could make for some interesting moments.


----------



## joecool85 (Nov 17, 2010)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> It definitely will work, but I still don't like it. A couple hot coals get dropped and not noticed could make for some interesting moments.



This is in reference to the kindling under the stove I take it?


----------



## cre73 (Nov 17, 2010)

You must be more agile and have a better memory then me. It looks like a work area maybe? I would run into the stove all the time. I would get a cup of coffee turn around bang my jewels on the corner of the stove, spill my coffee on it then burn my hand when I catch myself on the stove to keep from falling. To each his own, neat looking stove.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 17, 2010)

joecool85 said:
			
		

> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. I agree in most instances it will work but sooner or later some fool would install this thing on the wrong type hearth, get some kindling lit or even some splits and some bad things could happen. That is the only reason for not liking it. It is one of those good ideas but perhaps not so good in some instances.

For what its worth, we considered a storage area for wood under our hearth. We ended up with a 16" raised hearth and it would have worked. I did feel that if we went with the idea that 24" would be better and we would have built it in such a way that we would have put the wood in from outside the house. That way the wood could simply be taken from under the hearth and up into the stove for minimal indoor movement of the wood. In the end, we decided against the idea for a couple of reasons. We were not sure it would work well with some future remodeling we planned and the system we are using works really well so if it isn't broke we decided it didn't need fixing.


----------



## 48rob (Nov 17, 2010)

Joe,
      No, I don't have the blower.
The space I'm heating is only 288 square feet.
Radiant heat is plenty, but I have a ceiling fan that if needed, will move the heat around.




CRE, 

         I suppose a person could bump into it, but it works well for me.
18 years of moving back and forth in the space proved the logical paths.
The stove is pretty small, and the pictures are misleading.
There is three feet of clearance on both sides of the stove, which is only 30" tall.
Much lower than any treasures around here...

Because of the small space, 12' x 24' it is also the most logical placement for even heat distribution.
I considered doing a small addition to the garage so the stove could have its own space, but it would have cost far too much.
The stove is small and light, (230#) and can easily be slid under the workbench in the off season.

Dennis,

     The wood storage area could prove to be an issue if one was not careful.
As my install is in the shop with plenty of clearance all around, it would be a bad thing, but not as bad as if it was in the house...
I don't think I'd take the chance in my home.
Time will tell, first ember that lands in the kindling will be strong motivation!

Rob


----------



## joecool85 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah, I think I'd probably use the space for an ash container of some sort.  I still think it looks much better than legs though.

48rob, think you could get a picture of the secondary flames?  Or maybe even a video?


----------



## Jags (Nov 17, 2010)

You guys are missing the obvious.  Use the flat top to warm the coffee and the bottom storage area to warm up the cinna-buns. 

Edit: by the way folks, just a FYI, this stove was designed by a young lad named Corie that was a frequent flier on hearth.com.  Englander picked up the young promising fella and put him to work in the industry (a life goal of his).  Congrats to Corie.  Of course, now that he is rich and famous, he doesn't visit very often >:-( but Mike still shows up.  

Just thought you might be interested.

Double edit to correct spelling (sorry Corie).


----------



## DawgDoc (Nov 17, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> You guys are missing the obvious.  Use the flat top to warm the coffee and the bottom storage area to warm up the cinna-buns.
> 
> Edit: by the way folks, just a FYI, this stove was designed by a young lad named Corey that was a frequent flier on hearth.com.  Englander picked up the young promising fella and put him to work in the industry (a life goal of his).  Congrats to Corey.  Of course, now that he is rich and famous, he doesn't visit very often >:-( but Mike still shows up.
> 
> Just thought you might be interested.



MMMMMMMMMMMMMM.........cinnabuns............


----------



## 48rob (Nov 17, 2010)

> 48rob, think you could get a picture of the secondary flames?  Or maybe even a video?



Joe,

 Try this.
Rob

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmI0aEM-W0Q&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## joecool85 (Nov 17, 2010)

48rob said:
			
		

> > 48rob, think you could get a picture of the secondary flames?  Or maybe even a video?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool!  Looks great!  Now I really can't wait to get one...


----------



## begreen (Nov 17, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> You guys are missing the obvious.  Use the flat top to warm the coffee and the bottom storage area to warm up the cinna-buns.
> 
> Edit: by the way folks, just a FYI, this stove was designed by a young lad named Corey that was a frequent flier on hearth.com.  Englander picked up the young promising fella and put him to work in the industry (a life goal of his).  Congrats to Corey.  Of course, now that he is rich and famous, he doesn't visit very often >:-( but Mike still shows up.
> 
> Just thought you might be interested.



Here's a link to the stove's introduction:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/23984/


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Nov 17, 2010)

OOOH I wonder if you could enclose it and turn it into an oven! That'd be sweet!

~Rose


----------



## begreen (Nov 17, 2010)

You'd do better with an enclosure on top of the oven. I don't think you could do more than raise bread dough down there.


----------



## Frostbit (Nov 18, 2010)

It is a very good looking stove. I like it.

Corie done good.


----------

